# mobile causeway bridge



## bowhunter21 (Mar 4, 2008)

i cross the mobile bridge a couple times a day it looks so goo for punching for some big bass highesn matts and pads is that good bass fishing around the bridge or is it to salty


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

A few months ago you could catch all you want but now that the grass is to the surface, it makes it difficult.


----------



## bowhunter21 (Mar 4, 2008)

ok idk if they were in there or not i like that thick stuff punchin big baits with 1oz 2oz tunsten weights were its at thank im going to take the boat and check it out


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Good luck.


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

Catch it on a falling tide around the mouth of any ditch or creek and you should do good. Also plenty of bass in the grass away from the bank. No shortage of bass around the causeway....just most won't be over 13"


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice blue cats in the marshes down there.


----------

